# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  CAFÉ RIDE - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Không Gian Của Sự Đam Mê
Với những ai yêu thích dòng xe CD (một dòng xe cổ của hãng Honda) thì Café Ride là nơi không thể bỏ qua. Đây là nơi lưu giữ truyền thống và tạo cảm hứng cho mỗi chuyến đi của các tín đồ yêu thích xế cổ.
Điểm hẹn xế cổ
Nằm trên con đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai (quận 1) nhộn nhịp, giữa sự ồn ào của Sài Gòn, Café Ride như người vi hành nhẹ nhàng, bình thản. Không gian của quán mang phong cách “Tây Tây” nhẹ nhàng, cổ kính. Quán có diện tích khá nhỏ chỉ khoảng 20m2 nhưng được bài trí khá nhất quán, mang đậm phong cách của giới mê xế cổ. Thật vậy, chủ nhân nơi đây là một tín đồ của dòng xe CD, đồng thời cũng là hội viên của Saigon CD Club (SCDC). Đến với Café Ride bạn mới cảm nhận hết tình yêu của chủ quán với dòng xe CD nói riêng và xế cổ nói chung.


Café Ride là nơi giao lưu, offline cho các thành viên của SCDC cũng như rất nhiều đối tượng khách hàng khác nhau. Người đến đây phần lớn muốn tìm cho mình không gian yên tĩnh, cũng như khám phá đôi nét về những dòng xế cổ mà hình ảnh của chúng chỉ còn tồn tại trên sách báo.


Bàn ghế ở quán khá nhỏ, được làm hoàn toàn bằng gỗ. Đặc biệt, trên mỗi cái ghế đều có in tên của một số thành viên kỳ cựu cùng logo của SCDC. Nếu tinh ý, bạn có thể nhận ra cách bài trí bàn ghế ở đây hệt như những quán cà phê cóc của Đà Lạt. Điều này làm cho khách hàng quây quần lại trong không gian nhỏ, thân mật, ấm áp. Hai mảng tường bê tông chạy dọc theo chiều dài quán được trang trí với một vài poster của SCDC và một số biển số của Mỹ (có một biển "ILoveNY" khá độc đáo).


Quầy bar của quán
Ngoài ra góc trái quán còn có một bar pha chế nhỏ xinh được xây bằng gạch chịu nhiệt. Trước mặt thành bar, tên quán được vẽ cách điệu graffiti khá lôi cuốn. Sự cổ kính trong không gian còn được thể hiện qua những chiếc đèn treo trên trần nhà. Đây là những loại đèn được sử dụng trong hầm mỏ của dân đào vàng Texas.


Thực đơn ở đây không quá phong phú, chủ yếu là café và các loại nước giải khát đơn giản, chủ yếu hoạt động vì những khách hàng là những người cá tính, đến quán với mong muốn giao lưu, trao đổi thú vui về xe CD. Vì thế, giá cả ở đây khá hợp lý, trung bình chỉ từ 15.000 - 25.000 đồng. Đặc biệt hơn, bạn sẽ được chính chủ nhân nơi đây phục vụ. Sự nhiệt tình, niềm nở luôn là điều mà bạn có thể cảm nhận được khi đến nơi đây.


Đến với Café Ride để cảm nhận sự đam mê, tình yêu và không gian khác biệt, nơi lưu giữ truyền thống và tạo cảm hứng cho mỗi chuyến đi của những tín đồ yêu thích xế cổ.

Thông tin liên hệ:
Ride Café
Địa chỉ: 384/2 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai – Phường 5 – Quận 3 - Tp.HCM
Website: SCDC 2008 - ver. iii


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Ride_

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

quán này nhìn bụi bụi í nhỉ

----------

